# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] κεραμικη κουζινα

## XRISTAKIS795

Γεια σας 
στην πλακετα εχει καει η ασφαλειοαντισταση 39 ohm 
ειναι 2 watt συνηθως η 3 ?

----------


## XRISTAKIS795

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξεις 
μετα την αλλαγη της αντιστασης η κουζινα δουλευει κανονικα 
απλως παλια οταν κρυωνε το ματι που ζεσταινε εβγαζε την ενδειξη h που απο το εγχειριδιο ειδα οτι σημαινει ενδειξη υπολοιπης θερμοτητας και μετα εσβηνε τελειως 
η ενδειξη 
τωρα και στα τεσσερα ματια βγαζει την ενδειξη αυτη και παραμενει standby τι σημαινει αυτο πλακετα ελεγχου? η αισθητηρια θερμοκρασιας ? η καποια ρυθμιση ?

----------

